# Picnic Blanket



## Gizmodo (Aug 7, 2013)

What villager suggests this? i am so desperate for the picnic blanket 
ive made a little camper area, with my campsite in the corner, and then paths built around it, with a space set for the picnic blanket
i really hope someone suggests it soon -__-
Anyone else have this yet?


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 7, 2013)

I am too, I think an uchi villager suggests it


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Fuchsia suggested it for me and she's Uchi.


----------



## allsquirrels (Aug 7, 2013)

My Japanese guidebook says Aneki/Uchi villagers will request this. I also can't build this yet. Your camp description sounds adorable so I hope you get the request soon!


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok thanks guys 
Muffy please hurry up then!


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 7, 2013)

my Tammy suggested it a while ago, I hope you will get it soon!


----------



## Cobby (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm eagerly awaiting the Picnic Basket too, theres a spot outside my caf? which I think is a perfect spot for it, but also thinking that its a good place for a zen garden. I need to know which looks better and my impatience is getting the better of me. Thankfully, a second Uchi villager has moved in so fingers crossed.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 7, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Melba suggested it a few days ago! Not sure if she's normal or uchi. I'm too lazy to check. ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Flutterfairy (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there a list that says which type of villagers suggest what?


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 7, 2013)

If you have a guidebook, it should have it in there. An online wiki's list of Public Works Projects should have the villager who suggests it written next to the project in question.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Theres a four-pattern set for a "picnic blanket." It's not a PWP but it's pretty Theres a four-pattern set for a "picnic blanket." It's not a PWP but it's pretty cool. I don't have the link with me.


----------



## Sun (Aug 7, 2013)

ahh no wonder, I've been saving space for it too but haven't had an Uchi since I made Flo move out in the first 2 weeks I had the game haha


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope my Fuchsia suggests it soon ; v ;


----------

